# Co-Processor cards?

## Obsidian_MH

Is there any support for Sun Co-Processors in Linux?

----------

## bunder

Moved from Kernel & Hardware to Gentoo on Sparc.

----------

## Obsidian_MH

Not really about Sparc... I was putting the PCI card into a regular PC.

----------

## Cyker

Hehe, better move it to Unsupported Hardware or something bunder  :Razz: 

To my knowledge there isn't any support. I recall a Slashdot article about it some time ago, some guy trying to get people to write drivers for it, but to my knowledge nothing ever came of it  :Sad: 

----------

## Obsidian_MH

Found the article, but there was nothing useful.

Oh, well.

----------

## Earthwings

 *Obsidian_MH wrote:*   

> Not really about Sparc... I was putting the PCI card into a regular PC.

 Moved back.

----------

